

Hacking Starbucks to get unlimited coffee - homakov
http://sakurity.com/blog/2015/05/21/starbucks.html?2

======
mmrasheed
Interesting! Similar sort of case happened to me at Apple App store in March
2011. I just bought my first macbook with eagerness to learn iOS programming.
I had around $3 in a virtual debit card. That time you would have to buy Xcode
for $5. After activating my iTunes account, and payment system verification
with that card, I thought to give it a try by pressing buy button. And then it
worked! The Xcode4 was downloaded from app store. I couldn't believe that!
Just to find out if it was mistaken, I press "buy" on another two apps
totaling around $10 in bill. And all those apps were working. So, I emailed
apple support regarding that situation. After 4/5 emails back and forth, they
understood what I was trying to say. A guy from the support thanked me and
said that he would submit that complaint to the respective division.

None of the corporate IT systems is immune to vulnerability. And the best way
to resolve issues is by leaving bureaucracy, accepting the fact "to err is
human", and appreciating good intentions.

------
h43k3r
Recently only, a guy hacked Ola Cabs Wallet ( A competitor to Uber in India)
by exploiting their REST API [1].

A similar post on race condition of Facebook, Digital Ocean was discussed here
in HN [2]

[1] [https://medium.com/@CodeTheDevil/busting-ola-
wallet-1ceea617...](https://medium.com/@CodeTheDevil/busting-ola-
wallet-1ceea6174b1f) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9443867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9443867)

